# Wind and Earth



## Menyun (Nov 8, 2011)

Tornadoes and Earthquakes in OK in the same night. WTF


----------



## river dog (Nov 8, 2011)

apocalypse errrr something


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 8, 2011)

everyone in wichita fireaked out. its funny how in the basement of my friends we didnt feel a thing yet apparantly his homie upstairs did


----------



## Earth (Nov 8, 2011)

weather patterns are definatelty becoming more unpredictable - and extreme...
we never used to get tornado warnings out here, now with almost every T-Storm comes a tornado.
and yeah, even had a minor tremor earlier this year too!!

Mother Nature is trying to tell us something.
It's stop fracking, stop drilling, stop cutting down, stop killing, stop destroying our planet.

Can't blame her for getting a little upset.


----------



## Menyun (Nov 8, 2011)

Earth said:


> weather patterns are definatelty becoming more unpredictable - and extreme...
> we never used to get tornado warnings out here, now with almost every T-Storm comes a tornado.
> and yeah, even had a minor tremor earlier this year too!!
> 
> ...



lol yea man I dont know if its some higher power or not but its definately somethin... we never get quakes and our tornadoes are typically the F1's/F2's that you can find a same place to crash and just not worry about cause at most you'll get a lil roof dmg but the last few years have been all wacked out. hell we had like 5 F4's in the same day in May, had a 5.6 quake the other day largest among many and largest in state history. this last winter and the one before had 3-4 of the worst ice storms ive ever seen along with a decent blizzard or 2. and this summer had the most days with 100+ degree weather in like the last 30-40 years. I'm just waiting to see if that meteor thats supposed to come between the earth and the moon today takes a drastic turn and heads for Oklahoma... I wouldn't be surprized really if it did.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Nov 8, 2011)

Planets change over time. Weather has never been a constant and it never will be.


----------



## trash diver (Nov 8, 2011)

KC9GPJ said:


> Planets change over time. Weather has never been a constant and it never will be.


Quite true the continent of Antartica was once a temperate forest!


----------



## river dog (Nov 8, 2011)

wheres my pangea goddamnit, plate tectonics, i like surfing on molten lava. california can go hang out with hawaii...alaska can come too


----------



## baconrind (Nov 8, 2011)

Its like having lice. Cant blame earth for shaving and showering to get rid of us. We do the same. Or atleast some of us do. And some like to have louse battles to the death in beer bottle caps.


----------

